# selbstbau eines Räucherofen



## Donaufischer (16. Januar 2001)

das haben wir noch nicht besprochen!
ist mir gerade erst eingefallen das mir soetwas fehlt (als ich räuchern für beginner...!)
hab noch nie darüber nachgedacht! aber scheint doch eine gute sache zu sein, was? meint ihr nicht auch!!!!------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Donaufischer am 16-01-2001 um 15:19.]


----------



## Andreas_S (16. Januar 2001)

jep, bauen wir auch selber...ganz günstig ist es beispielsweise, wenn man einen ofen baut, der mehrteilig ist, so kann man ihn auf reisen  mitnehmen und dort seinen fisch selber frsich räuchern-ein traumzum heizen sind alte badeöfen gut, aber zum transport zu glotzig und schwer...
es sei denn, du nutzt ihn für daheim.
für reisen empfiehlt sich alu, das ganze auf den boden, vorher ein kleines loch mit steinen auslegen, ringsrum sand, holz unten ins loch und los.
ich selber bin kein räucherexperte, ich kann dir das auch nur schildern, wie es unsere experten machen, ich fang meist nur den fisch dazu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
        www.nordmeer.de


----------



## Donaufischer (16. Januar 2001)

da könnte man angeln und so neben bei meinst du räuchern! verstehe ich das richtig?
mensch ich brauch nen muli wenn ich zum fischefangen geh!!!!!

------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---


----------



## Andreas_S (16. Januar 2001)

nein, da hast du miczh falsch verstanden.
ich sagte ja, ich bin kein räucherspezi und bin nur für den fisch zuständig,d.h. ich angeln nur und räuchere nicht auch noch gleichzeitig!
das räuchern übernehmen andere, deswegen konnte ich dir auch nur schildern, wie wir es handhaben.------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
         www.nordmeer.de     [1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Andreas_S am 16-01-2001 um 15:32.]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Januar 2001)

Hi!
Ich habe mir einen Räucherofen aus einem alten Kohlebadeofen gebaut. Ein ca 1 Meter langer Fuchs davor gemauert damit die Flammen nicht an den Fisch schlagen, das ist sehr wichtig.
Für unterwegs kann mann ein Abgasrohr nehmen, gibt es in verschidenen Durchmessern, mit wenigen Handgriffen ist ein Räucherofen gebaut wo immer mann gerade ist.

------------------

  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Mr.Marschmellow (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

Halli hallo!!

Ich hab mir das so gedacht:
Man nimm einen Hlozkasten der gro? genug das aale da rein passen.
Dann nimm man eine kleine Metalldose wo die Holzspähne reinkommen (je nach dem was ma bevorzugt).
In dieser Dose ist unter den Spähnen ein kleines Fach eigearbeitet in dem das Feuer die spähne zu ''Glimmen'' brignt (das Zeugs brennt ja sowie so nicht richtig).Dieser Rauch wird dann,durch ein Rohr, in die Holzkammer mit den jeweiligen Fischen geleitet wo diese dann geräuchert werden.
Kein großer Aufwand und das wichtigste ist...das teil wäre dann auch nich so schwer.
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mit meiner Beschreibung etwas anfangen|rolleyes 

Bis denne Mr.Marschmellow


----------



## Bondex (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

@Mr.Marschmellow
wilkommen on Board
ja das wäre eine Möglichkeit zum Kalträuchern. Gar werden die Fische davon aber bestimmt nicht, der Rauch ist dazu nicht heiß genug


----------



## muddyliz (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

@ Mr.Marschmellow:
Sieh mal hier nach, da hast du eine preiswerte (wenn vom Flohmarkt) und transportable Möglichkeit:
http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/raeuchern.htm#tisch


----------



## Sachsen-Tim (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

Hallo Donaufischer, 

probiers doch einfach mal mit räuchern im Kugelgrill (z. Bsp. von IKEA, ca. 10 €), das is ne preiswerte Alternative und du sparst dir die Bastelzeit. Einziger NAchteil wäre dabei, das du keine großen bzw. langen Fische wie Aale oder Hornis räuchern kannst.


----------



## Mr.Marschmellow (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

@ Bondex

Danke für den ''Willkommensgruß'' !!!!! 
Stimmt hast recht da hab ich auch noch gar nicht drüber nach gedacht... 
Man könnte ja,vorausgesetzt man hat einen Grill oder so mit, erst die Fische in Alufolie in der Kohle garen und dann räuchern oder??????


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

#6 Hallo Leute!

Gutes interessantes Thema!

Was ist eigentlich mit den Öfen aus dem Handel? Habt ihr die schon mal ausprobiert? Ich finde die größeren unter den Modellen sehen ganz gut aus und sooo teuer sind sie nicht, transportieren geht auch.|wavey:


----------



## Achim_68 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

Ich werde mir meinen aus nem Spind selber bauen!


----------



## Mr.Marschmellow (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

@ Achim_68

Stimmt das is auch ne geile Idee!!
Aber mir geht's im großen und ganzen darum dass ich das ding zu ner Angertour mitnehmen kann damits dann (leckeren  ),geräucherten Fisch gibt. 
Bis denne


----------



## Forellenudo (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

Schau mal hier,genau den bin ich mir auch am Bauen #6 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=41533


----------



## Mr.Marschmellow (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht...wie lange hast du denn daran wohl gesessen?????
Aber wie gesagt ich brauch etwas was ich auch mitnehmen kann...


----------



## Forellenudo (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

Den hat Garfield gebaut,hab jetzt fast alles an material da,werde ungefähr 4 stunden dafür brauchen,garfield hat in genietet,ich werde in Schweißen,ist dichter #6


----------



## Mr.Marschmellow (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

Axo na dann wünsch ich dir viel spaß und viel Erfolg!!!!
Schreib mir bitte wie dein erster,selbst geräucherter Fisch geschmeckt hat...ok????
;-)


----------



## Nauke (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

Hallo,

hier kommt mein gutes Stück.  Einfach aber funzt bestens. #6


----------



## Forellenudo (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

Sieht doch gut aus #6


----------



## Mr.Marschmellow (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

:l will ich auch haben...

Sieht aus als hätteste da schon was mit geräuchert...und wie hats geschmeckt??????
Aber ehrlich #6 und sowas auch noch SELBST GEBAUT!!!!!!!


----------



## Sachsen-Tim (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

@ Marschmellow  ----> Wie schjon gesagt, nimm nen Kugelgrill,den kannste überall mitnehmen und der ist schnell auf und abgebaut. Wenn du schön Glut hast, stellste ne Aluschale mit Räuchermehl auf die Kohle / Brikett, aufs Grillrost kommen die Fische, dann Deckel zu und Zuluftluft auf Minimum. Nach 1/2 Std. sind die Fische in der Regel fertig.


----------



## Mr.Marschmellow (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

hast du das schon mal vorgeschlagen???
das is ja ne geile idee!!!
sry wenn du das schon ma gesagt hast dann hab ich einfach üdersehen...


----------



## Bondex (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

@Nauke
sie einfach aus. Kannste auch was zur Funktionsweise sagen? Ist das verzinktes Blech, vielleicht Lüftungsrohre. Wie hast Du die Tür gebaut?


----------



## Garfield0815 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*



			
				Mr.Marschmellow schrieb:
			
		

> Axo na dann wünsch ich dir viel spaß und viel Erfolg!!!!
> Schreib mir bitte wie dein erster,selbst geräucherter Fisch geschmeckt hat...ok????
> ;-)


Ich kann dir nur sagen die waren SUPER .
Und so haben sie ausgesehen :q  :q


----------



## HD4ever (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

ich hatte mal so ein Teil (von Askari) ... welcher sich gut eignet für den Transport (ausziehbar) .... macht definitiv natürlich weniger Spaß als das selber bauen - aber erfüllt erstklassig seinen Zweck und viel preisgünstiger geht das selber bauen auch nicht ..... |uhoh:
eine Tüte mit kleingehakten Buchenholz + sonstigen Zubehör reingestopft und schon gings im Urlaub dabei mit Forellen und Makrelen ! *schmatz*  |bla:
Aale gingen natürlich auch - aber sind nicht so mein Fall .....


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

Hier mal als schnellgefertigte Modellskizze unser Eigenbauofen:





Oben ist ein abnehmbarer Deckel drauf und innen ist ca 1 cm vom oberen Rand eine Falz eingeschweißt, auf der einfache auf passende Länge geschnittene Rundeisen gelegt werden können. Daran werden die Fische aufgehängt.
Unten ist eine kleine Schiebetür zum Einwerfen von Buchenmehl etc., das einfach auf dem Metallboden liegt.
Dieser wird von unten mit einem Propanbrenner erhitzt, das Sägemehl fängt an zu qualmen und irgendwann sind die Fische dann fertig. (30-45 Minuten, je nach Größe)
Irgenwann mal haben wir in den Deckel ein Loch gebohrt und den Temperaturfühler von einem alten Kohleofenthermometer durchgesteckt, das flach auf den Deckel geschraubt ist. Jetzt wissen wir, dass bei ca. 70 Grad die Fische gar sind.


----------



## Nauke (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @Nauke
> sie einfach aus. Kannste auch was zur Funktionsweise sagen? Ist das verzinktes Blech, vielleicht Lüftungsrohre. Wie hast Du die Tür gebaut?



Wie Du es richtig erkannt hast, stammt das Teil aus ner Lüftungsanlage und ist aus verzinkten Blech. #6 

Das Unterteil ist 45 x 45cm und 1m hoch. dadrauf sitzt das entsprechende Reduzierstück.
Oberer Abschluß ist eine Fußbodenfliese. Durch Verschieben Dieser kann ich den Zug regulieren.
Den Sockel mit Brennraum habe ich so gemauer, daß der Brennraum na oben abgedeckt ist und nur durch seitliche Schlitze die Hitze(Gase) noch oben können. Das verhindert das hochschlagen der Flammen ins Räuchergut.

Der Brennraum ist horizontal durch ein Blech, in welches ich Loch an Loch gebort habe in Feuer- und Achebereich geteilt. Den Ascheteil schließe ich mit nem flach liegenden Ziegel und das Feuerteil mit nem Ziegel hochkannt. Auch hier reguliere ich den Zug mittels verschieben der Ziegel.

Ich werde den Ofen im Frühjahr umsetzen und dann bekommt er einen neuen Brennraum. Dafür habe ich mir das Unterteil eines alten Badeofens besorgt. Dann wird alles noch ein bischen professioneller.


Die Tür habe ich mit ner feinen Trennscheibe aus dem Unterteil, etwas über Eck ausgeschnitten und ein etwas größeres Blech von innen davorgeschraubt.
Als Schanier habe ich ein einfache Möbelschanier vom Baumarkt genommen.

Als Stangen, zum Aufhängen des Räuchergutes, habe ich Gewindestangen genommen und verschraubt, wie alles andere auch verschraubt ist.


----------



## Nauke (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

Da ich bis auf das Schanier nichts kaufen braucht ist das natürlich ne preiswerte Variante.

Der oben gezeigte Teleskop- Ofen ist auch ne feine Sache. Habe für Norge auch so ein Teil im Gepäck.

Unten noch die Gewindestangen.


----------



## Mr.Marschmellow (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

@HD4ever vbmenu_register("postmenu_619992", true);  
Ohh cool kannste mir vielleicht sagen wo du den her hast?????
thx

und nochwas:
@garfield
die sehn aus wie gekauft ;-)
wie lange dauert denn son ''räuchergang''????


----------



## HD4ever (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*



			
				Mr.Marschmellow schrieb:
			
		

> @HD4ever vbmenu_register("postmenu_619992", true);
> Ohh cool kannste mir vielleicht sagen wo du den her hast?????
> thx



wie gesagt ... hatte ich mir mal von *Askari* geordert ..... 
räuchern kannst eigendlich fast mit jeder Röhre ... das Teil ist halt praktisch weil nicht so groß und läßt sich zusammenschieben.
und für zuhause würd ich mir dann "was richtiges" bauen ....


----------



## Mr.Marschmellow (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

Danke erst mal!!
Das is ja n sau geiler shop...
kauft du da öfter was ein??


----------



## HD4ever (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

ja, kaufe schon öfter mal was bei Askari ....
meiner Meinung nach haben die (zumeist) mit die günstigsten Preise und guten Service obendrein .... 
kommt aber auch drauf an was du kaufts ...... halte z.B. von den Perca Sachen nicht immer so viel ....


----------



## Garfield0815 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*



			
				Mr.Marschmellow schrieb:
			
		

> @HD4ever vbmenu_register("postmenu_619992", true);
> Ohh cool kannste mir vielleicht sagen wo du den her hast?????
> thx
> 
> ...


Mit garen und räucherm ca.1 Stunde


----------



## Bondex (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

@Nauke
Finde deinen Ofen prima. Wenn der auch noch gut funzt könnte man drüber nachdenken ihn mal nachzubauen. Allerdings habe ich mir sagen lassen, das Zink, insbesondere Zinkoxyd extrem giftig sein soll. Daher müßte mein Traumofen aus Edelstahl bestehen und das ist dann sicher nicht mehr ganz so günstig.
Hat deine obere Aufbaute irgendeine Bewandnis? Oder ist das nur deko? Die Fische werden doch sicher weiter unten eingehängt oder?


----------



## Nauke (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @Nauke
> Finde deinen Ofen prima. Wenn der auch noch gut funzt könnte man drüber nachdenken ihn mal nachzubauen. Allerdings habe ich mir sagen lassen, das Zink, insbesondere Zinkoxyd extrem giftig sein soll. Daher müßte mein Traumofen aus Edelstahl bestehen und das ist dann sicher nicht mehr ganz so günstig.
> Hat deine obere Aufbaute irgendeine Bewandnis? Oder ist das nur deko? Die Fische werden doch sicher weiter unten eingehängt oder?



Das Ding lag so zusammengeschraubt auf der Baustelle. Geplant war noch ein Übergang als Rohr. Aber da sich noch kein Nachbar über den Rauch beschwert hat hab ichs halt so gelassen.

Zinkoxyd ;+  Früher hatten wir u.a. auch verzinkte Eimer. 
Der Ofen ich nach einigen Rächerdurchgängen, innen vom feinsten Beschichtet   |supergri   

Ich glaube beim Schweißen sind die dabei entstehenden Gase extrem gefährlich.

Ich bin auch am überlegen, mir nen Massiven Ofen zu Mauern. Werde dazu noch nen extra Traed eröffenen um mal zu hören ob es da schon Erfahrungen gibt.


----------



## Bondex (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

@Nauke
naja ich weiß ja nicht ob der Fisch beim Räuchern überhaupt mit dem Oxyd kontaminiert wird. Schließlich gibt´s verzinkte Öfen auch im Handel. Versuch macht kluch oder man baut alles aus VA, dann hält der auch ewig und drei Tage. Sogesehen wäre das auch billiger.


----------



## MW1981 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

Nehm doch einfach 2 Sickerkesten ausm Baumarkt als Unterbau (ca. 50cm x 50cm, einer mit Boden einer ohne). Zwischen den beiden legst du ein Metallgitter (der mit dem Boden natürlich nach unten), mit der Flex in die Vorderseite je ein eckiges Loch. Eins für das Holz und die Späne und eins für die Asche zum leermachen. Das Gitter zwischen den beiden ist da, damit das Holz nicht in der Asche liegt. Zwei alte Ofenklappen vor die Löcher und unten ist der dicht. Die beiden Sickerkesten haben wir mit Mischung zusammen "geklebt". Obendrauf stellst du einen Holzkasten in dem du deine Fische einhängen kannst. Der Holzkasten isoliert besser als Metall, damit brauchst du weniger Brennholz im Winter. Hab mit einem Kumpel mir solch einen Ofen gebaut, geht erste Sahne. Ein Bild kann ich vielleicht morgen mal nachreichen, hab hier gerade keins zur Hand.


----------



## Mr.Marschmellow (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

Hääää???
Wo solln da n Holzkasten hin??? das ding is doch oben dicht oder hab ich da was nich mitbekomm????

@Garfield
Wie garst du die Fische denn???
legst du die erst innen Backofen oder so???
weil normalerweiser werden die ja während des räucherns gegart oder?


----------



## MW1981 (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

Die Sickerkästen sind nur als Glut und Brennraum gedacht, der unterste Sickerkasten hat einen Boden drin und ist oben offen, der zweite Sickerkasten, steht auf den ersten drauf und ist unten und oben offen (gibt es so im Baumarkt). Darauf stellst du jetzt deinen Holzkasten. In den Holzkasten muß natürlich noch ein Rauchbzug mit Klappe rein, sonst zieht der Ofen nicht und das Feuer geht aus.


----------



## Bondex (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

@MW1981
zeig mal bitte Fotos...


----------



## Mr.Marschmellow (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

@MW 1981
ahhhh...jetzt hab ichs gerallt...hab da wohl was falsch verrstanden.
egal


----------



## MW1981 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

moin moin,
Fotos kann ich euch erst Montag geben, da ich zur Zeit keine hab |rolleyes . Ich hab aber noch schnell eine Skitze (in PDF) gemacht.

http://home.vrweb.de/~wehber/Ofen.pdf

Ich hoffe das reicht erst mal bis Montag, dann kommen Fotos.


----------



## Mr.Marschmellow (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

mhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....und wo sind jetzt die Fotos???:-(


----------



## johannes85 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

hallo! bin auf der Suche nach einem Bauplan für einen Räucherofen! könntes du mir sagen wo ich an solch einen Bauplan rankomme? gruß johannes


----------



## johannes85 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

hallo! ich hätte interesse an einem Bauplan für einen Räucherofen! könntest du mir vielleicht nähere infos zukommenlassen? gruß johannes


----------



## Garfield0815 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*



			
				Mr.Marschmellow schrieb:
			
		

> @Garfield
> Wie garst du die Fische denn???
> legst du die erst innen Backofen oder so???
> weil normalerweiser werden die ja während des räucherns gegart oder?


Zuerst werden die Fische über Nacht eingelegt, am nächsten Tag kalt abgespühlt und dann an der luft 1-2 stunden zum trocknen aufgehängt.
dann den Ofen auf ca 100°C aufgeheizt und die Fische für 20 -30 min rein in die Hitze.
Danach sind sie gar. Dann wird das Feuer mit dem Räuchermehl gelöscht und die Fische bleiben bei ca 75°C  mind. ne halbe Stunde im Rauch hängen.
Feddich und lecker.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

Warum spülst du die Super Leckere LACKE denn vom Fisch...?
Hab ich noch NIE gemacht...


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Garfield0815 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum spülst du die Super Leckere LACKE denn vom Fisch...?
> Hab ich noch NIE gemacht...
> 
> 
> Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


Ich habs so gelernt Guido


----------



## MW1981 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

@Mr.Marschmellow: ich war am WE doch nicht bei meinen Eltern, müßt euch noch etwas gedulden, tut mir leid.


----------



## Mr.Marschmellow (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

Und wie sieht's jetzt aus???
Irgendwie seit n paar tagen tote Hose hier,oder???
:'-(


----------



## Hiflyer (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

#h Hi Leute 

Bin Neu hier,habe aber eine gute und günstige idee für den bau eines Räucherofens(habe den tipp von meinem Onkel bekommen,der selber so einen Ofen gebaut hat).Man nehme,je nach größe,5,6,7,8,......bix X Leichtbausteine und etwas Baukleber(Fliesenkleber)und setze stein auf stein.Der vorteil dieses Produktes ist,1.sehr günstig 2.einfach zu bearbeiten(schneiden,bohren) 3.gut isolierent(hitze hält sich besser und kühlt nicht so schnell aus) und 4.man kann den Ofen seinen ansprüchen nach der größe selber bestimmen.Ich selber habe mir auch schon einen gebaut.b-82,5 , t-62.5 , h-100 ,angaben in cm natürlich.ich hoffe das ihr es mal ausprobiert ist nämlich eine gute und günstige variante.Die dicke der steine ist bei mir 10 cm.

:m Viel erfolg:m 

Michael


----------



## aalkiller (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

hallo
ich habe auch mal eine bauanleitung für einen holzräucherofen mit bildern


----------



## rudimente (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

moin moin,
da MW1981 es bis heute noch nicht geschafft |krach:  hat fotos zu machen, hab ich es jetzt gemacht #h . dies ist der ofen den MW1981 beschrieben hat.

http://home.vrweb.de/~wehber/Bild-014.jpg
http://home.vrweb.de/~wehber/Bild-015.jpg
http://home.vrweb.de/~wehber/Bild-017.jpg
http://home.vrweb.de/~wehber/Bild-019.jpg
http://home.vrweb.de/~wehber/Bild-020.jpg
http://home.vrweb.de/~wehber/Bild-021.jpg
http://home.vrweb.de/~wehber/Bild-023.jpg
http://home.vrweb.de/~wehber/Bild-026.jpg





ich hoffe er gefällt euch

mfg

Rudi


----------



## Mr.Marschmellow (29. März 2005)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

JUHU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mein Onkel baut mir jetzt auch nen Räucherofen...:-D
Er meint das is ganz simple also er baut den aus 2 60l Fässern die er aufeinander schweißt un dann kommt...mhhh...ach ich zeig euch wenns feddisch si einfach mal npaar Bilder dann werdet Ihr das schon sehen ;-)


----------



## aal60 (14. November 2007)

*"Eigenbau" eines gemauerten Räucherofens*

Hallo Boardies,

Ich habe auch mal eine Bauanleitung erstellt. :m

Es ist vom Aufwand aufwendiger, ich glaube aber, das Ergebnis
kann sich sehen lassen. Ich hoffe er inspiriert zum Eigenbau.

http://www.forellenteichangeln.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=153&Itemid=297

Fragen beantworte ich gerne.  #6


----------



## aal60 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

Ich möchte noch einige Fotos = Ergebnisse vom 2. Räuchergang einstellen.

http://img250.*ih.us/img250/7564/rucherfischeeb9.jpg


http://img514.*ih.us/img514/2055/rucherfische2dl5.jpg

http://img402.*ih.us/img402/3152/dscn5528ng8.jpg


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

Hier sind ja schon ganz brauchbare Verschläge dabei. Ich trage mich auch mit dem Gedanken, mir einen Räucherschrank in den Garten zu mauern. Habe dafür schon Hohlblocksteine im Garten liegen (60x40x20).
Da ich Metzger und Koch gelernt habe, will ich damit auch Wurst und Schinken räuchern, natürlich selbstgemachte. Aber im Fische räuchern bin ich absoluter Anfänger.
So, hier mal meine Fragen: 

- Wird es "Geschmacksvermischungen" geben, nimmt z.B. der Schinken den Fischgeruch an oder riecht die Kiste (wie ein Räucherofen in der Metzgerei) nur nach Rauch?
- Wie hoch gehe ich mit der Temperatur bei Fischen, und:
- halten die Hohlblocksteine die Hitze aus?

Da für`s Heißräuchern ja die Hitze ja meistens mit einem Gasbrenner erzeugt wird sehe ich da ein "kleines" Problem:

- Wie schützt ihr die Zuleitung des Brenners vor Hitze und Glut? 
Ich wollte den Brenner einer nicht mehr benötigten Campingkochers nehmen. Oder aber nur das Ventil davon und innen den Brenner aus einem Rohr herstellen. Das wird dann kein runder Brenner. Das dürfte aber nicht schlimm sein.

Obwohl ich mir die Frage stelle, für was ein Brenner? Ich habe noch "altes" Räuchern gelernt, da wurde die Hitze mit Holzscheiten erzeugt. Die Temperatur wurde durch öffnen und schließen verschiedener Klappen geregelt.

Ich habe mir das wie folgt vorgestellt:

- Als "Feuerstelle" ein wird ein Viereck auf ein Betonfundament gemauert (Maße hier mal egal), das Sägemehl wird in die Mitte geschüttet.
- an die Front kommt kurz über den Boden eine Belüftungsklappe. 
- Der Brenner wird an der Seite oder an der Stirnwand angebracht.

Auf diese Feuerstelle kommt die eigentliche Räucherkammer. In die Tür und in das Dach kommen auch Lüftungsschlitze. Die müssen natürlich regelbar sein.
An den Wänden "L"-Profile angebracht und fertig ist die Laube....


----------



## aal60 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

Hallo asphaltmonster,

Hier mal noch ein Link, der Dir  einige  weitere Fragen  beantwortet: http://raeucherblog.blogspot.com/

Laut anderer Räucherfreaks kannst Du auch Fleisch z.B. Kassler oder Hänchen im gleichen
Räucherofen veredeln.

Temperaturen in der Garphase 90 bis max. 110°C während der Räucherphase nicht über 70°C.

Ein gemauerter Ofen ist meines Erachtens die beste Lösung, da er am bestens die Hitze hält. Eine Regelung mit Gasbrenner ist nicht so einfach möglich, da brauchte man ein Proportional-Regelventil (Die Temperatur müsste gemessen werden und dem entsprechend die Gaszufuhr geregelt werden). 
Elektrisch geht dies einfach, da wird ein Thermostat zur Ein- und Ausschaltung (Zwei-Punkt-Regelung) der Heizspirale verwendet.

Ich bin aber für das komplette Heizen mit Holz, meines Erachtens schmeckt man Gas heraus.

Achte bitte darauf, dass kein Kondensaat auf die Fische tropft und Kein Fett verbrennt. Also Tropfpfanne verwenden.

Ansonsten wünsch Ich Dir Gutes gelingen. Hier mal noch ein Link zum Stöbern (nach Anmeldung): http://www.forum.forellenteichangeln.de/viewforum.php?f=60

Nach Fertigstellung möchten wir gerne Fotos sehen und von deinen Erfahrungen lesen.

Guten Rutsch allen Angelboardies.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

Ah, danke schön. Muss mal sehen, wann ich anfangen kann. Hab keinen geregelten 8-h-Arbeitstag und im Garten wartet außerdem noch noch ne Menge andere Arbeit auf mich. Hoffe mal, das ich im Februar anfangen kann. 
Dann folgen selbstverständlich Foto`s!!!


----------



## aal60 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ah, danke schön. Muss mal sehen, wann ich anfangen kann. Hab keinen geregelten 8-h-Arbeitstag und im Garten wartet außerdem noch noch ne Menge andere Arbeit auf mich. Hoffe mal, das ich im Februar anfangen kann.
> Dann folgen selbstverständlich Foto`s!!!



Bedenke aber, das Fundament muss Frostfrei sein. :m

Ansonsten bleibt genug Zeit zum lesen.

Bis dann
UWE


----------



## Robert Dienst (15. April 2009)

*AW: selbstbau eines Räucherofen*

Bin neu im Angelsport und finde Ihre Beiträge gut erklärt. Angle allerdings nur in Brasilien, da ich keinen Angelschein habe und dort auch keinen brauche. Wenn ich sehe, welche Baby Fische die Leute mit nach Hause nehmen ist der Fischbestand bald ruiniert. Bin alle Jahre ca. 3 Monate in meinem Haus am Meer (Guaratuba Parana ) Ausserhalb der Ferienzeit macht das Angeln Spass. In der Ferienzeit gibt es nur Schnursalat.
m.f.G. Robert


----------

